# FR: il y a / depuis / ça fait + time expression



## mini77

hi everyone!!
could you say

_Je commençais à étudier le français il y a quatre ans _

I started learning  french 4 years ago.
I know you can say 

_Cela fait quatre ans que je étudie le français_ 

but in case I wanted to use the _il y a _

thanks

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## BMR

J'ai commencé à apprendre le français il y a 4 ans
J'apprends le français depuis 4 ans
Cela fait 4 ans que j'ai commencé à apprendre le français
Cela fait 4 ans que j'apprends le français


----------



## Leunamme

You have to use the passé composé in this case.
J'ai commencé le français il y a quatre ans.


----------



## LaDanseuse

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Could someone please translate into french for me?

"It has been 4 months since we became a couple" or "We have been together for four months today!"

I don't know how to put it in french , it all sounds very strange..
Should I wirite "il y a 4 mois depuis/que...." ?

I really need to know today, so could someone please give me some advice? 

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## lpfr

Nous avons été ensemble pendant quatre mois.


----------



## marget

Can we also say "Il y a (Ça fait...Voilà) quatre mois que nous sommes ensemble" and "Nous sommes ensemble depuis quatre mois"?


----------



## zaby

Bonjour La Danseuse,

You can say "Il y a 4 mois que nous sommes ensembles"
or "cela fait 4 mois que nous sommes ensembles"
or " Nous sommes ensembles depuis 4 mois"

In this kind of sentence, French language uses present tense.



lpfr said:


> Nous avons été ensemble pendant quatre mois.


Well I disagree . In the English sentences, I understand that they are still together today. But your sentence means it's over now...


----------



## marget

I also thought the present tense would be required to express something that began in the past and continues in the present.


----------



## zaby

Yes exactly, that's the rule 
Je crois que lpfr a été un peu distrait en répondant


----------



## gerardovox

Bonjour tout le monde!  

I've been waiting for the bus for 20 minutes. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider?  Quelle est la difference entre ces quatre phrases (et peut-on même dire le tout?)

1. J'attends l'autobus il y a vingt minutes.  

2. il y a vingt minutes que je attends l'autobus.

3. Ça fait vingt minutes que j'attends l'autobus.

4. J'attends l'autobus depuis vingt minutes.

Merci mille fois.  Je serait reconnaissant pour votre aide!


----------



## themaster

gerardovox said:


> 1. J'attends l'autobus il y a vingt minutes. (not correct/standard french)


To me they all mean the same thing and i don't see any difference really:
"I've been waiting for the bus for 20 minutes."


----------



## LARSAY

Corrections:
1)   You cannot say the 1st sentence
2)   The other 3 all mean the same, with a tiny difference: the 4th one is better French, the 2nd one is correct but French people would rather say the 3rd one, which is more spoken language than #4
So, it would be #4 in very good French and #3 in common one


----------



## david314

Is there any circumstance under which the *il y a + *_construction _can be found at the end of the sentence?  I seem to remember seeing such a thing.  Is this a common grammatical error?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## mickaël

"Il y a 25 ans qu'il est arrivé en France."
"Il est arrivé en France, il y a 25 ans."

Both are possible, and quite common I think. Is it what you want to know?


----------



## jann

You could say, _j'attendais le bus il y a vingt minutes_ = I was waiting for the bus 20 minutes ago ... although it would probably sound more natural to say _il y a 20 minutes, j'attendais le bus_  = 20 minutes ago, I was waiting for the bus.

Similarly, _le bus est parti il y a 20 min_ = the bus left 20 minutes ago.

Is this what you mean by "il y a" at the end of the sentence?

EDIT:  oops, too slow   I've just seen mickaël's response...


----------



## david314

mickaël said:


> "Il y a 25 ans qu'il est arrivé en France."
> *"Il est arrivé en France, il y a 25 ans."*
> 
> Both are possible, and quite common I think. Is it what you want to know?


 The 2nd example is what I am looking for, but how is this different than #1 of gerardovox (which has been rejected up above)? Does this have something to do with _the past tense _(your example) versus _the present tense _(gerardovox)?


----------



## mickaël

Yes, you're right.  You can't use the present tense with "il y a".


----------



## RushRealSlow

I'm teaching myself French and I was translating this sentence:

Il y a deux mois que je demande une augmentation. I translating it as "I've been asking for a raise for two months" which was correct. To say "I've asked for a raise two months ago" would it be "Il y a deux mois que j'ai demandé une augmentation"?


----------



## jann

Short answer: you are correct in both cases.
I answered too fast (Thanks, Sickduck!).  Let me revise my short answer:

_ Il y a deux mois que je demande une augmentation._ = I've been asking for a raise for two months. 
_ J'ai demandé une augmentation il y a deux mois._ = I asked for a raise two months ago.

Long answer: there are a few helpful threads you might like to read... 

                                                                                                                […]
FR: Il y a une éternité que je ne vous ai pas vu
FR: have been looking for my dog for the past four days

I'm sure you can find more useful threads by searching for _depuis_, _"il y a"_ and _"ça fait"_...   You will need to include quotes on strings that contain short words (less than 4 letters).  Check both the Grammar and the Vocab forums.  Technically, all the threads should be here in Grammar, but this is a new forum, and we haven't had a chance to move them all yet!  If you find any good grammar threads that are still in Vocab, please click the little red triangle in the top right corner of the first post to point the thread out to us moderators. 

Jann
(moderator and fellow forer@)


----------



## Sickduck

I don't quite agree Jann [sorry!]

"I've asked for a raise two months ago" should be "j'ai demandé une augmentation il y a deux mois".
"Il y a deux mois que j'ai demandé une augmentation" means "I've been asking for a raise for two months now". The first sentence emphasizes a point in time = in May 2007 let's say, while the second stresses more on the length of time lapsed since I asked for a raise = it's been two bloody months.


----------



## jann

> "I've asked for a raise two months ago" should be "j'ai demandé une augmentation il y a deux mois".


I also prefer this "reversed" word order (starts with "je" and omits "que" instead of starts with "il y a"); it feels much more natural.   
Note that the English "I'*ve* asked 2 mos. ago" doesn't make sense and doesn't really sound natural.  We would instead say "I asked 2 mos. ago."



> "Il y a deux mois que j'ai demandé une augmentation" means "I've been asking for a raise for two months now"


I am not so comfortable with this.  Are you quite sure?  To express a continuing situation ("have been asking for 2mos."), where you have repeatedly asked your boss for a raise over the course of the past two months, I would prefer to use a present tense in French: "ça fait deux mois/il y a deux mois que je demande un augmentation."  Have I got this totally confused?

Thanks for making me think about it!  I will correct my post above to reflect this...


----------



## omshanti

Hi all,

I am having a lot of trouble with the uses of; il y a, depuis, pendant, ça fait etc in the past tense.

if i was to say; 

'i lived in france three years ago' is it, _'je suis habité en france il y a trois ans'?
_
and 'i lived there for two years_ 'j'y suis habité depuis deux ans'?
_
and ' it's been three years since i lived there';_ ' ça fait trois ans que j'y suis habité'? 
_
and what about pendant?

if anybody could explain this or just direct me to a good website that would be great. thanks.

Omshanti.


----------



## Neige2211

Bonjour omshanti,

I am having a lot of trouble with the uses of; il y a, depuis, pendant, ça fait etc in the past tense.

if i was to say; 

'i lived in france three years ago' is it, _'je suis habité en france il y a trois ans'? J'AI vécu en France il y a trois ans_

and 'i lived there for two years_ 'j'y suis habité depuis deux ans'? J'y ai habité pendant deux ans (c'est terminé)_

and ' it's been three years since i lived there';_ ' ça fait trois ans que j'y suis habité'? ça fait trois ans que j'y habite_

on ne dit pas être habité (sauf si tu as des esprits ou des voix dans ta tête) mais habiter tout seul, pas besoin d'auxiliaire.

and what about pendant?

Pendant exprime la durée pendant laquelle tu as vécu; qui est terminée à présent.
"I lived here for 3 years" : j'ai vécu ici pendant 3 ans (mais plus maintenant).

if anybody could explain this or just direct me to a good website that would be great. thanks.
http://www.as-tu-vu.com/cours-de-langues/Anglais--Since_et_for
celui là est pas mal du tout: http://perso.orange.fr/jpavet/grammaire/conjugaison/forsince.html

Ce ne sont pas des concepts faciles dans le sens français-anglais non plus si ça peut te rassurer


----------



## marget

Neige2211 said:


> ' it's been three years since i lived there';_ ' ça fait trois ans que j'y suis habité'? ça fait trois ans que j'y habite_


I'm not sure about "It's been three years since I lived there".  To me, that means that I haven't lived there for three years.  Could we say "Ça fait trois ans que je n'y habite plus"?


----------



## Punky Zoé

I think, you are right Marget. (Literaly, it would be "il y a eu trois ans depuis que j'ai habité ici")


----------



## Neige2211

Bien vu  dans ce cas, peut-on dire "j'ai vécu ici il y a trois ans"?


----------



## GamblingCamel

How about:
"Ça fait trois ans depuis que j'y habite."

I've been under the impression that one uses present tense with "depuis que". What's the story with that ?

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Neige2211 said:


> "j'ai vécu/habité ici il y a trois ans"?


Ça me parait plus conforme formellement à l'anglais.



GamblingCamel said:


> How about:
> "Ça fait trois ans depuis que j'y habite."  le sens est contraire, dans ce cas, ce serait la proposition de Marget : "cela fait trois ans que je n'y habite plus" ou bien "je n'y habite plus depuis trois ans".
> I've been under the impression that one uses present tense with "depuis que". What's the story with that ? Only, if the action is still on (for a past action, you could say : "j'y ai habité depuis ma naissance" - it is over)


----------



## geostan

Given the appropriate context, "I lived....three years ago" could also use the imperfect. It could be for instance part of a background description.

J'habitais... il y a trois ans.


----------



## yabnek

il est mort il y a quatre ans...


----------



## nethermit

expliquer, svp.
pourquoi " 		il est mort _*il y a*_ quatre _*ans*_..." ?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

il y a + expression de temps = *ago*

il y a deux minutes = two minutes *ago*
il y a 4 ans = 4 years *ago*

*M.H.*


----------



## senemtural

Good Morning everybody

I have some trouble with "depuis"
_ *Je suis ici depuis deux jours.
I’ve been here for two days.

 
*Je le vois beaucoup plus souvent depuis que sa femme est partie
I’ve seen him a lot more often since his wife has gone.

 
*Je ne l’ai pas vu depuis deux jours
Je ne l’ai pas vu depuis deux jours

my question begins here:

 
what is the difference between 

Je l’ai terminé depuis deux heures
Il y-a 2 heures je l'ai terminé.

thanks in advance
 

 



_


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Senemtural,

Je t'attends depuis deux heures / Je l'ai terminé depuis deux heures may mean since 2 PM, since 2 AM or for 2 hours.
Ça fait deux heures que je t'attends / Il y a deux heures *que *je l'ai terminé means for 2 hours.
Je t'attends depuis deux heures du matin / Je l'ai terminé depuis deux heures du matin means since 2 AM
Je t'attends depuis deux heures de l'après-midi / Je l'ai terminé depuis deux heures de l'après-midi means since 2 PM.

Clearer?


----------



## gabroool

Hello, everyone. It's been a week now I'm trying to understand (if there's any) the difference between "_il y a_" and "_depuis_" in a sentence. Like the following exemple: 
_Nous sommes mariés *depuis* 20 ans / Nous sommes mariés* il y a* 20 ans.
_Thanks again!


----------



## aeb31

Hello, 

It's the same as in English:

Nous sommes mariés *depuis *20 ans : we have been married* for *20 years. 
Nous *nous* sommes mariés *il y a* 20 ans : we got married 20 years* ago*.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Nous sommes mariés* il y a* 20 ans_ is not OK; it should be _Nous nous sommes mariés* il y a* 20 ans._
The two sentences seem to be equivalent; although in the 1st one the focus is on the time span (20 years of being married), while in the 2nd one the focus is on the wedding date.


----------



## Olympia28

Moderation note: Your question has been added to a previous thread.
-------------------------------
Hi everyone!

Brushing up on my rusty knowledge of 'depuis' and would like to confirm whether the sentences below are all acceptable variations of the one sentence?

Elle a abandonné l’étude du violon depuis deux ans. 
Elle a abandonné l'étude du violon il y a deux ans. 
Il y a deux ans (depuis?) qu'elle a abandonné l'étude du violon.

The third seems a bit weird. 

Anyway any help would be great!

Merci!


----------



## OLN

Tu n'as pas dû bien lire ce qui a été dit plus haut et dans les discussions précédentes. 

- Elle a abandonné l’étude du violon depuis deux ans.  il y a deux ans 
- Elle a abandonné l'étude du violon il y a deux ans. 
- Il y a deux ans  (depuis?) qu'elle a abandonné l'étude du violon.
Ou : Voilà deux ans qu'elle a ....
Ou : Deux ans se sont écoulés depuis qu'elle a abandonné l'étude du violon.

Note :
Cela fait [aujourd'hui] 4 ans que j'ai commencé à apprendre le français : pour signifier une date anniversaire


----------



## Olympia28

Thanks for your help! The sentence "Elle a abandonné l'étude du violon depuis deux ans" is from a French grammar textbook, _Nouvelle Grammaire du Français, Cours de Civilisation Française de la Sorbonne. _In brackets next to the example is written by way of further explanation "Voilà deux ans qu'elle ne fait plus de violon". So I assume it is simply a mistake!


----------



## Olympia28

Hi everyone, I'd like to add a question to this thread regarding the sentence:
_Il est parti depuis une demi heure._
As per my previous post, this is also an example from a textbook regarding 'depuis' usage. Would the sentence above be considered correct?
Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, that last example is correct because the state of him being _parti_ is still valid after he left. This is a special case because _il est parti_ can be considered either an action in the past ("he left") or a state in the present ("he is away"), _parti_ being in that case a simple adjective like, e.g., _joyeux_.

_Il *est parti* il y a une demi-heure._ ↔ He *left* half an hour ago. (action)
_Il *est parti* depuis une demi-heure._ ↔ He *has been gone/away* for half an hour. (state)
_Il *est joyeux* depuis une demi-heure._ ↔ He *has been joyful* for half an hour. (state)

On the other hand, _Elle *a abandonné* l'étude du violon_ is definitely an action, so _depuis_ is not an option…


----------



## OLN

Merci, Me Capello.
Hélas, Olympia n'a pas inventé la phrase « Elle a abandonné l’étude du violon depuis deux ans », ni sa source (voir  chapitre 32, p. 259 du fichier pdf). On y justifie l'emploi de _depuis_ par le fait qu'il est précédé d'un verbe conjugué avec l'auxiliaire avoir indiquant une progression ou un changement, comme commencer, finir, quitter, disparaître (comme si on disait J'ai commencé le piano _depuis_ un an, J'ai changé de voiture _depuis_ deux ans ou Il _a_ divorcé _depuis_ six mois *!*).

Ce manuel publié en 2004 chez Hachette et destiné aux "apprenants de français langue étrangère" est toujours en vente. Connais-tu les auteurs ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> On the other hand, _Elle *a abandonné* l'étude du violon_ is definitely an action, so _depuis_ is not an option…


_Partir_ is also "definitely" an action, but it can be understood as leading to a salient state of affairs (the person is away/absent). In the same way, the action _abandonner le violon_ can be understood to lead to a salient state (the violin is abandoned). So from a semantic point of view, _depuis_ makes sense with both verbs, and it provides a useful way to express a meaning that is more precise than _il y a_.

It is possible that this particular example, taken in isolation from this grammar book, may sound wrong to some speakers. But this use of _depuis_ (with a compound tense formed with _avoir_ taken to refer to a resultant state) does exist in French. Unfortunately, in a book of this type, there is not always enough space to provide a full explanation, but I think the authors are correct to at least mention the possibility, because advanced learners will encounter it.

Perhaps you and OLN may find the following examples more natural:

Car j'ai abandonné tout répondeur *depuis* belle lurette de façon à éviter les fâcheux qui s'ingénient, avinés ou en panne de sommeil, à laisser un message en pensant que je n'entendrai pas la sonnerie vite coupée, l'enregistreur qui s'enclenche, etc. (PIERRAT Emmanuel, _Troublé de l'éveil_) 
Ma femme reçut une nouvelle fois les policiers, à qui elle expliqua que je l'avais abandonnée *depuis* plus d'un an, sans jamais donner de nouvelles, et qu'elle faisait des ménages pour vivre. (PACHET Pierre, _Autobiographie de mon père_) 
Je demandai à Madeleine de jouer après le dîner. Mais elle refusa. Elle m'expliqua qu'elle avait abandonné l'alto *depuis* longtemps. (QUIGNARD Pascal, _Le salon du Wurtemberg_) 
Elle semble s'accommoder de sa chambre et m'envoie une lettre _vive_, c'est un genre d' « épistole » qu'elle cultivait autrefois mais avait abandonné *depuis* longtemps. (Sartre, à Simone de Beauvoir 25 juillet 1963) 
J'écris, je tape, très vite, prenant à peine le soin de mettre mes phrases en un français acceptable, car je sais qu'un rien m'arrêterait, que je renoncerais pour un rien à ce Journal que j'ai abandonné *depuis* si longtemps, que je me suis forcé à reprendre, et dont le grand dégoût que j'ai de moi-même m'a détaché à jamais sans doute. (Mauriac, _Et comme l'espérance est violente_) 
J'ai marché sur le port, au milieu d'une foule indifférente, mon coeur cessant de battre quand on me bousculait, puis dans des ruelles désertes que le soleil avait abandonnées *depuis* plusieurs heures, où j'avais froid. (JAPRISOT Sébastien,_ La Dame dans l'auto_) 
La Guyane ne s'est pas repeuplée, on a abandonné l'expérience *depuis* 1939. (BOUDARD Alphonse, _La Cerise_)


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> It is possible that this particular example, taken in isolation from this grammar book, may sound wrong to some speakers.


It sounds really wrong indeed. Some of the other examples don't sound as bad though, especially the ones recounting events in the past. That being said, I don't think I would ever use _depuis_ in any of them as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## OLN

J'ai beau les relire et les répéter à haute voix, je les trouve incorrectes aussi, un peu moins celles au plus-que parfait (elles sont peut-être un peu plus élaborées, mais il n'y pas de raison logique pour qu'elles soient moins incorrectes que celles au passé composé). Ce n'est en tout cas pas comme ça qu'on m'a appris le français.

Est-ce que _voici longtemps_ serait plus correct ?

Pour ce qui est de la phrase d'Alphonse Boudard « La Guyane ne s'est pas repeuplée, on a abandonné l'expérience *depuis* 1939 », elle est pour moi doublement fautive. Je dirais évidemment "on a abandonné l'expérience *en* 1939". On m'a appris par ailleurs qu'il fallait soit lier deux propositions qui ont un sujet et un verbe différents par un lien logique, soit séparer les prop. par un point virgule ou créer deux phrases distinctes séparées par un point. On n'écrit pas comme on parle ! 

Aparté : "Depuis longtemps" et _a fortiori_ "depuis toujours" tenaient  peut-être il y a fort longtemps de la licence poétique, puisque "de ...  puis..." indique une date de début (à partir de) suivie du temps qui s'est écoulé depuis  cette date.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

J'ai trouvé un ouvrage de référence à ce sujet il y a quelques mois : _Étude de quelques marqueurs aspectuels du français_, par Jean-Jacques Franckel. Il y dit la chose suivante :



> Nous partirons du corpus suivant :
> 
> (1) *?*_Ça fait deux jours qu'il a plu._
> (2) _Ça fait deux jours qu'il a plu pour la dernière fois._
> (3) _Ça fait deux jours qu'il a cessé de pleuvoir._
> (4) _Ça fait deux jours qu'il n'a pas plu.
> _
> [...] Du fait de l'incompatibilité de _"ça fait que"_ avec toute  source de fermeture et donc d'hétérogénéité, il faut s'attendre à ce que  la composition des deux marqueurs soit source de nombreuses  contraintes. Le caractère fort peu naturel de (1), où le passé composé est la trace directe d'une hétérogénéité en est une illustration immédiate.
> 
> La comptabilité n'est possible que lorsque le passé composé correspond à la construction d'une classe ouverte :
> ...- avec la forme négative, comme dans l'exemple (4).
> ...- avec la médiation de marqueurs comme_* finir de*_ ou _*cesser de*_. Ainsi, (3) est nettement plus que naturel que (1).



Même s'il est vrai que les phrases citées par CapnPrep me paraîtraient également bien plus naturel avec _il y a _au lieu de _depuis_, je ne pense pas qu'elles soient fautives. Le verbe _abandonner _(ou _finir_, _cesser_, etc.) crée un d'intervalle de temps ouvert.

..._On a abandonné depuis longtemps_ ou _Ça fait longtemps qu'on a abandonné._ Pourquoi pas.

Par contre, _Il a plu depuis longtemps_, certainement pas. Ça ne serait pas possible.


----------



## OLN

Je vois que tu réponds indirectement à ma question sur l'emploi de "Voici [deux jours que...]". C'est une vision "rétrospective" (on compte deux jours à rebours en partant de la date d'aujourd'hui) de la date de début d'une action qui se poursuit et non la description dans le temps d'une action indéniablement révolue.

Je comprends la notion de "temps ouvert" par opposition a un temps fini, mais pour moi elle ne s'applique pas à « Elle a abandonné l’étude du violon depuis deux ans » et aux exemples donnés par CapnPrep.

On peut certes dire _La pratique du violon est abandonnée depuis deux ans_ (état), mais _La pratique du violon a été abandonnée depuis deux ans_ est faux. 

L'acte d'abandon, même s'il a des conséquences au moment de la  narration, a eu lieu une bonne fois pour toute *il y a* deux ans. 

Pour répondre à Capnprep qui nous a joliment mis à l'épreuve  : pour moi, il n'y a pas de nuance sémantique palpable qui manquerait à _il y a_ et qu'apporterait _depuis_. On n'a pas le choix.
- du point de vue sémantique, le passé composé est nécessaire et suffisant pour exprimer que l'action révolue a mené à l'état présent, qui est exprimé par _est abandonné, est fini_, etc.
- du point de vue grammatical, seul _il y a _permet de dater cette action révolue.
C'est rigoureux et précis.

Je dois dire que j'ai consacré bien plus d'heures aux maths qu'au français. Ça a laissé des traces dans ma manière de raisonner, que dis-je, des profonds sillons.


----------



## CapnPrep

OLN said:


> pour moi, il n'y a pas de nuance sémantique palpable qui manquerait à _il y a_ et qu'apporterait _depuis_.


Pour moi la différence est très claire : _Il est parti depuis une demi-heure _signifie qu'il est parti il y a une demi-heure et qu'il est toujours absent. On peut dire, par exemple :
_Il est parti *il y a* une demi-heure, mais il est revenu cinq minutes après_​ mais pas :_Il est parti *depuis* une demi-heure, mais il est revenu cinq minutes après_​
Ceux qui emploient _depuis_ dans des phrases comme _Il a abandonné l'étude du violon depuis deux ans_ expriment la même précision : Il a abandonné le violon il y a deux ans, et il ne l'a pas repris. De la même manière, _On a abandonné l'expérience *en* 1939_ ne remplace pas _On a abandonné l'expérience *depuis* 1939_. Libre à vous d'éviter la tournure si elle vous semble fautive, mais je pense qu'il faut reconnaître sa logique et son utilité !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tout à fait.
Je suis parti il y a deux ans -> je suis peut-être revenu le lendemain de mon départ.
Je suis parti depuis deux ans -> je ne suis pas revenu entre mon départ et deux ans après celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucun problème avec _Je *suis parti* depuis deux ans_, mais dirais-tu également _Elle *a abandonné* l'étude du violon depuis deux ans_, JDS ?


----------



## OLN

CanPrep, je voulais évidemment dire qu'il n'y a pas de nuance sémantique palpable qui manquerait à _il y a_ et qu'apporterait _depuis_ pour justifer le passé composé + _depuis_.

On soulignait justement la différence entre *action révolue* exprimée par un passé composé (aux. + participe passé) et *état* (être + participe passé adjectif), mais est-ce une bonne idée d'illustrer le propos avec un verbe qui se conjugue avec l'aux. être comme _partir_ ? 
L'anglais permet  immédiatement de faire la différence : leave (left) et be (has been) away.
D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'en anglais, les constructions hybrides du genre "He left since two years ago" ou "He gave up smoking since 1939" ne sont pas admises non plus.



> _On a abandonné l'expérience *en* 1939_ ne remplace pas _On a abandonné l'expérience *depuis* 1939_.


En plus d'être incorrecte, la deuxième tournure n'a pour moi pas de sens. Il est impossible  d'avoir abandonné une expérience et de continuer à l'abandonner depuis  cette date.
Evidemment qu'une chose qu'on a abandonnée en 1939 est abandonnée depuis 1939. 

D'après toi, "Il a abandonné le violon depuis deux ans" signifie qu'il  ne l'a pas repris (l'abandon serait définitif), alors qu'"Il a abandonné le violon il y a deux ans" serait imprécis (l'abandon ne serait d'après toi pas effectif) ? Je ne comprends vraiment pas quel doute il peut y avoir sur le sens d'_abandonner._
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un verbe se conjugue avec l'aux. avoir qu'on   qu'on a la liberté d'inventer une expression de l'état en remplaçant  "être + part. passé" par "avoir + part. passé".

Si tu insistes sur la nuance qu'apporterait [p. comp. + depuis] et qui manquerait à [p. comp. + il y a], prenons un autre exemple : 
Qu'apporterait _Il a divorcé depuis deux ans_ aux tournures régulières _Il a divorcé il y a deux ans_ et_ Il est divorcé depuis deux ans_ ?


----------



## zapspan

gerardovox said:


> 1. J'attends l'autobus il y a vingt minutes.
> 2. il y a vingt minutes que je attends l'autobus.
> 3. Ça fait vingt minutes que j'attends l'autobus.
> 4. J'attends l'autobus depuis vingt minutes.





LARSAY said:


> Corrections:
> 1)   You cannot say the 1st sentence
> 2)   The other 3 all mean the same



My question is in the context of the fact that the the three correct sentences mean essentially the same thing.  Can you ever answer a question that starts with "Depuis quand....?" with  "Il y a ...." (instead of giving an answer ending with "depuis...")?  I'm asking because I gave my students a question like "Depuis quand est-ce que tu habites ici?", and a student answered simply "Il y a un an."  I suspect that this answer is very odd but could be improved with a longer answer like this: "Il y a un an que j'habite ici.", and I also suspect that the short answer "Depuis un an" would be ok (not to mention the longer "J'habite ici depuis un an.").

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, "il y a un an" équivaut à "depuis un ans" dans la réponse brève, correcte à mon sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

I disagree. If answering a _*Depuis* quand_ question, I would find it very odd to say _Il y a un an_ on its own.

Question: _*Depuis quand* est-ce que tu habites ici ?_

Most natural replies:
_Ça fait un an._​_Un an._​_Depuis un an_.​
Other acceptable reply:
_Il y a un an que j'habite ici_.​
Odd reply:
_Il y a un an._ ​

To me, the standalone _Il y a un an_ only works as a reply to just _Quand_. For example:
— _*Quand* as-tu emménagé ?_​_— Il y a un an._ ​


----------



## Bezoard

Although  I still find the reply "Il y a un an" quite acceptable after "depuis quand", I agree it is more natural after "Quand ?".

Here is an example :


> M. DE VERNANT.
> Je vous dis, Madame, que cela est inutile. *Depuis quand* cela paroît-il ?
> Mad. DE VERNANT.
> *Il y a deux jours*. Je ne pourrai me montrer nulle part, je n’ai que des vieilleries ; & en vérité, Monsieur, il est inconcevable…


Proverbes dramatiques/L’Après-dîner - Wikisource


----------



## zapspan

Maître Capello said:


> To me, the standalone _Il y a un an_ only works as a reply to just _Quand_. For example:
> — _*Quand* as-tu emménagé ?_​_— Il y a un an._​



This is an interesting example.  I think that a key difference between this example and the ones that I was asking about is that in this example the verb in the question is in the passé composé, so that "il y a" expresses how long ago something happened, rather than since when something has been happening or how long it's been happening, so I'm not surprised that you can have "il y a" in the answer even though it does not appear in the question.

In any case, it's interesting that you like the short answer of "Ça fait un an" to the question "Depuis quand...", since I would have expected the oddity of  "Il y a un an" as a short answer to this question to also apply to "Ça fait un an".


----------



## zapspan

mickaël said:


> "Il y a 25 ans qu'il est arrivé en France."
> "Il est arrivé en France, il y a 25 ans."
> 
> Both are possible, and quite common I think. Is it what you want to know?


Is there any difference in meaning and/or most natural translation into English?  I would think that the second one is definitely "He arrived in France 25 years ago", but I'm wondering if the first one could be translated, not only with "ago" but also, alternatively, as "It's been 25 years since he arrived in France".   I'm aware that in sentences like "It's been a long time since X happened", French usually uses ne and pas (I've seen other threads about that), but in my "25 years" translation, I'm not emphasizing that he hasn't arrived in France for 25 years (vs. something "It's been 25 years since I saw him").


----------



## Maître Capello

zapspan said:


> I would think that the second one is definitely "He arrived in France 25 years ago", but I'm wondering if the first one could be translated, not only with "ago" but also, alternatively, as "It's been 25 years since he arrived in France".


Indeed. 

_Il y a 25 ans qu'il est arrivé en France_ ↔ It's been 25 years since he arrived in France.


----------

